# 1939 Columbia Custom Deluxe



## gksnedden (Aug 2, 2010)

Some guy had it on display in his store for the past 30 years and recently changed the display and listed it on craigslist. Somebody beat me to it and but after looking at it, didn't want to buy it. Lucky me.

He actually had the original picture of the boy who got it as a birthday present in 1939. He gave it to me. It is a pretty cool piece of history on this particular bike. If I can find a way to scan it, I will post it.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 2, 2010)

Well thats a helluva way to come busting into our forum! What a beautiful bike you purchased, I love those emblems on the tank! Welcome aboard and enjoy the hobby, if you drool over pictures like I do the napkins are on the left side as you come in


----------



## gksnedden (Aug 2, 2010)

I do find myself drooling over some of the bikes that I find on here. Everytime I see one I like, I type the name into ebay to see what is available.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice bicycle -- 90 % original -- a few things you might look for to bring it back to stock are the cross braced Columbia specific handlebars -- here is a re-pop set on ePay - item # 370415657649 -- the front light should be that chrome Columbia one -- here is one on ePay - item # 220647942196 --- if you get the repops -- just scuff them up to dull them down -- or just leave the bicycle alone -- either way -- great mostly original bicycle - enjoy the ride


----------



## gksnedden (Aug 3, 2010)

*It is funny you should pick up on those things*

I thought that the light and the bars were not original also but the guy whole sold it to me gave me a picture of the bike as it was new in 1939 and it had the same light and handlebars. I will look a little more closely at the picture to be sure. I will also try to scan it to put it on the site for your perusal. Thanks for the heads up on the parts. I will definitely check it out


----------



## kunzog (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice bike, great find!  Here is mine but I like the color of yours better.
My headlight is a repo and the bars are not correct.


----------



## gksnedden (Aug 5, 2010)

*Nice Columbia*

At first glance, I thought I was looking at a picture of my bike. Do you get out and ride it much? I take mine out whenever I can. It rides great and I get a lot of interest. It is fun talking to people about the old bikes. The other day, there were a bunch of Harley's parked in front of a local donut shop. The guys were hanging out and they motioned me to stop and spent about 15 minutes looking over my ride. They thought it was cooler than their bikes. They even pulled out a camera and started taking pictures with it.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 5, 2010)

I dont ride much anymore, at 64 the old legs just dont work like they used to. I do enjoy exibiting my bicycles at car and motorcycle shows. The old bicycles get as much or more attention than custom motorcycles.


----------



## MeadRanger (Aug 9, 2010)

The bike looks great.  What a find!!!


----------



## t4man (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweet! Wish I could find one like that for my son!


----------



## Rookie (Aug 12, 2010)

I had the female version of your bike


----------



## gksnedden (Aug 12, 2010)

*Nice*

I am looking for one for my wife. I am planning a vintage bike cruise at the Jersey Shore and my wife wants to ride but I told her that she has to have a vintage bike. I have been looking at craigslist, ebay and local flea markets and garage sales to try to find her one. Funny, my mother in law sold one at her garage sale for $5 last year. She had it since it was new and finally sold it after all these years. She asked me if I wanted it and I said, "I don't want that old thing." That was before I caught the vintage bike bug. Now, I would scoop it up in a second. Her sister has an identical bike but she lives in Tennessee. Maybe I can call her and convince her to bring it up next time she comes for a visit.


----------



## t4man (Aug 18, 2010)

really cool find.


----------

